# Cool BMW Photos



## CoterieLtd (Jun 18, 2013)

For all the BMW fans...
We have a great book called _*BMW Ultimate Drives: Volume 1*_, covering BMWs from the years 1937-82. It is an honest and independent account of how great or troublesome some BMWs were to drive with stunning photography by William Taylor.

Written by Jeremy Walton, an independent author who has brought benchmark BMW work to a global audience since 1972. His aim is to convey to the readers how it feels to drive the best of the best from BMW. All without relying on rehashing factory photographs and PR editorial. Yes, he test drove every single BMW found within the book. If you ever wanted to know how it felt to drive a 3227/28 or 507 or CSL racecar this is the book for you. Only $49.95 + s&h More information at www.coteriepress.com._a_


----------

